# New wheels



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Been away for a bit...:lol:

Got myself a bike need to try loose some weight and get some fitness.

2010 Specialized Hardrock Pro Disc

Here's the full spec for those interested.

FRAME	Specialized A1 Premium Aluminium, fully butted, formed TT, Double ORE DT, externally relieved HT, reinforced disc mount, forged dropouts w/ replaceable hanger, disc only
FORK	RockShox Dart 3 SL, 80mm, 1 piece magnesium lower, alloy steerer, adj. reb. damping w/ LO and preload adj., size-specific spring rates, disc only
Head Set	1-1/8" threadless, loose ball
STEM	3D forged alloy, 7 degree rise, 31.8mm clamp
HANDLEBARS	Butted alloy riser bar, 25mm rise, 660mm wide, 8 degree back sweep, 7 degree up sweep
Tape / Grips	Specialized Enduro, dual compound Kraton, no flange, 131mm
FRONT BRAKE	Tektro Auriga Comp, hydraulic disc, dual piston w/ 160mm rotor
REAR BRAKE	Tektro Auriga Comp, hydraulic disc, dual piston w/ 160mm rotor
BRAKE LEVERS	Tektro Auriga Comp
FRONT DERAILLEUR	Shimano Altus, 34.9mm clamp
REAR DERAILLEUR	SRAM X-5, mid cage
SHIFT LEVERS	SRAM X4-R trigger
CASSETTE	SRAM PG-830, 8-speed, 11-32t
CHAIN	KMC X8 w/ reusable Missing Link
Crank Set	Shimano FC-M361-8, Octalink spline
CHAINRINGS	42S x 32S x 22S replaceable
BOTTOM BRACKET	Shimano BB-ES25, Octalink spline, cartridge bearing, 68mm x 118mm
PEDALS	Alloy body and cage, 9/16"
RIMS Alex RHD, 26", pinned, alloy double wall w/ eyelet, 32h
FRONT HUB	Forged alloy, hi/low flange, double sealed, ground race, machined disc mount, 32h
REAR HUB	Forged alloy, double sealed, ground race, machined disc mount, cassette, 32h
SPOKES	2mm (14g) stainless
FRONT TYRE	Specialized Fast Trak LK Sport, 26x2.0", 60TPI, wire bead
REAR TYRE	Specialized Fast Trak LK Sport, 26x2.0", 60TPI, wire bead
INNER TUBES	Schrader valve
SADDLE	Specialized XC, Body Geometry, 143mm width, front and rear bumpers
SEAT POST	Alloy two bolt, 12.5mm offset, micro adjust, 30.9mm
Seat Post Clamp / Binder	Alloy QR, nylon washer

So far i have changed or added:

Grips(Superstar Components), seat(specialized sanoma BG), tires(Freebie Panaracer XC pro), pedal(DMR V8's), stem(FSA 90mm with carbon face), seat clamp(Superstar Components QR), QR wheel bolts(Superstar Components) Crud Catchers, Specialized computer two bottles and cages

Next up is wheels and tires(again)























































Oh picked up a pair of Sealskinz gloves highly recommend them










Then the bits got added

Got this off a guy on Bikeradar









Lethal Pedals for your shins.




































Next addition is Fulcrum wheels










Schwalbe Nobby Nics


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Impressive mate!:thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice looking bike Grizzle. Did you get the saddle in wider size. That one seems to get good reviews.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I love the curves of the new Hard Rock frames. I have a 2008 model and it's been great but the updated frame looks lovely!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Will-S said:


> Nice looking bike Grizzle. Did you get the saddle in wider size. That one seems to get good reviews.


Yeh i did mate for my fat ass :lol:

Last time i was on a bike was 13yrs ago :doublesho

Was up at Carron Valley today loved the Runway some nice little jumps :thumb:


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Grizzle, i have the fulcrums and nobby nics on my bike. The worst hour of my life getting the tubeless tyre on. As tight as a nuns fanny


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

why change the wheels? whats wrong with the current ones?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> why change the wheels? whats wrong with the current ones?


Nothing, but just for quickness and being a tart


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

rinns said:


> Grizzle, i have the fulcrums and nobby nics on my bike. The worst hour of my life getting the tubeless tyre on. As tight as a nuns fanny


Hmmm looking forward to that. :lol:


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

let us know what you think of the Fulcrum wheels

im planning on getting a pair once i sell the Megane


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Couple of pics this afternoon after a quick hose down.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Can't say I have noticed you gone, or missed you, big angry tart that you are....

Love the bike mind you.....

:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Can't say I have noticed you gone, or missed you, big angry tart that you are....
> 
> Love the bike mind you.....
> 
> :thumb:


:thumb: thanks sweety :argie:


----------

